# Need stormy seas music



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey Grims. I did pirates last year, and got a really cheap CD at Borders with waves, gulls, and even a storm. It goes for about 30 mins, I think. I can make a copy and send it to you if you'd like, to see if it fits your needs. PM me with your address and I'll drop in the mail for you. Or I can put it on the computer and email it to you. Whatever you like. 

It did a good job of setting the mood of being at sea, especially for the $8 I spent. I can't remember the title off hand though. A second CD came with it that had whale sounds and stuff, but I really haven't found a use for that.....YET!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Just do a google request, and you should find some free sounds. 3 or 4 summers ago I had a Dept. 56 Summer Village, and I found a good sound file to go with my photo album webpages I made. Don't recall where I found it, but I found it via Google.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Oddly enough I don't that in my collection. I've been collecting recordings of sea chanties for years and use those as background. I do have the sound of a tallship below decks though with waves laping at the hull and creaking timbers. I'll see if I can dig it up.

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here it is!

BELOW DECK


DB


----------



## Grimsby (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks!
I've found a few too using the Google search, and I can't wait to see what saiynprincess has.
I found these - but some are marginal in quality:
http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/soundfx/watersounds.shtml
Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

On that link you posted check the right hand column under "Ocean Surf CD". There are 2 samples there you could rip to your PC, and then loop it out to the length you need. Two of the best ones I heard were these:

http://www.sound-effect.com/trackinfo.php?songId=614&parentCat=0

http://www.sound-effect.com/trackinfo.php?songId=611&parentCat=0


----------

